# Getting back into orchids



## Tom499 (Jan 23, 2021)

After a few years doing the minimum to keep my current small collection going I moved places and decided I wanted to come back to orchids and take it abit more seriously. I will still grow on windowsills so I'll be focusing on smaller paphs and phrags.

I wanted to get off to a good start with a couple of species I've wanted for a long time and the Sue Worth caught my eye. I have been very impressed with Elite Orchids Nursery, UK. 

P. virens
P. helenae
P. Sue Worth
B. flabellum-veneris 'Elite's 1st' (freebee) 

Now to find P. insigne and P. thaianum


----------



## Tom499 (Jan 27, 2021)

Already bent my rule on keeping to smaller plants, but I think it is worth it in this case. The wardii flower took abit of a knock in the post.

Phrag. Wossner Supergrande
Paph. wardii alba


----------



## Tom499 (Feb 19, 2021)

A few more additions:- 

Phrag. Sedenii
Another Paph. helenae
Paph. insigne
Paph. armeniacum x Pysche


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 19, 2021)

*Thanks for the pics!
Good luck!*


----------



## kitfox (Feb 19, 2021)

You have really dived in! You have it bad...


----------



## David1970 (Oct 23, 2022)

That Paph armeniacum x Paph psyche is a lovely looking thing did you get that from Elite?
Can't wait to see it flower


----------



## monocotman (Oct 23, 2022)

Good luck!


----------



## Guldal (Oct 24, 2022)

Welcome back on the slipper(y) slope! 

Ps. I bought a few plants from Mark at Elite just before GB (Greater Brexitania) seceded from EU. We - our at least some of us - on the continent miss you - but once in awhile wonder what became of the catch phrase of 'take back control' (Boris, Truss and all )??


----------

